# Healthier Ramen Noodles



## brigmaman (Oct 2, 2004)

Has anyone tried a type/brand of ramen noodles that is any healthier than the major brands? I eat these a lot and only use 1/2 to 1/3 of the seasonings, but the ingredients list for the noodles and the seasoning is pretty long and scary.


----------



## MotheringMe (Dec 28, 2006)

I've really craved ramen throughout this pregnancy (which is strnage since I've never liked the stuff). I'm vegetarian, so I can't use any of their seasoning, so I just use my own broth as seasoning. I don't know how much "healthier" it is, but it sure can't be any worse.

Yesterday I was at the store and they now have Ramen-type noodles in the health food section. I bough a package to try, but haven't had it yet. It wasn't cheap!


----------



## maryeliz (Oct 27, 2005)

Most health food stores do have healthier versions of ramen.

What I do is go to my local asian market and get an assortment of ramen. They are usually smaller than the ones in the supermarket, thus less bad stuff. I also add lots of veggies to mine (at least a cup) like cabbage, broc., spinach, swiss chard, kale (that I have cooked beforehand), thinly sliced carrots, peppers, chopped herbs like basil can also be nice. I also sometimes add sliced tofu.

There is no way around the fact that ramen is high in sodium, fat, and refined flours, but I figure the veggies offset it a bit, and you can't beat 25 cents a package.


----------



## g&a (Dec 15, 2004)

I buy rice noodles that are similar to the ramen. They are yummy. Then I throw out the spice packets and make my own broth. Basically, I just saute some onions and garlic, and add water when they're soft. I also add some spices and salt and whatever vegtables are kicking around. Cook the noodles in that. Yum Yum.

g.


----------



## AimeeandBrian (Jul 23, 2006)

I am a vegetarian also, and all through college I lived on Top Ramen Oriental flavor--it's vegan







: but oh so bad for me. I have not liked the healthier verisions I have found because they add tofu and I HATE tofu.

And 10 cents a meal was pretty good for someone who could not eat in the dining hall! (Not a veg friendly place)


----------



## christacular (Aug 10, 2006)

am i wrong in thinking that ramen noodles are actually deep-fried (in hydrogenated oils) prior to packaging? i thought i read that somewhere.

if we want a quick noodle soup thing around here we just make a miso broth and add rice vermicelli (aka rice noodles or rice sticks), which you can buy pretty much anywhere asian food is sold. they soften in hot water within 5 minutes.

if not miso, i'll make a simple broth from hot water, nutritional yeast, and seasonings like sage, thyme, rosemary, pepper, etc.


----------



## MotheringMe (Dec 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AimeeandBrian* 
I am a vegetarian also, and all through college I lived on Top Ramen Oriental flavor--it's vegan







: but oh so bad for me. I have not liked the healthier verisions I have found because they add tofu and I HATE tofu.

And 10 cents a meal was pretty good for someone who could not eat in the dining hall! (Not a veg friendly place)

Are you sure it's vegan?!? When I was a kid I LOVED the oriental flavor of Top Ramen, but at some point I read the ingredients and thought I couldn't eat them anymore... Maybe I was just scared off because I couldn't pronounce half of them, but I vaguely recall seeing something non-vegan there.... I'd like to know if I can eat them since my pregnancy has me craving sodium! (I know, it's not healthy, but I want it so much!







)


----------



## xmysticprincessx (Nov 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MotheringMe* 
Are you sure it's vegan?!? When I was a kid I LOVED the oriental flavor of Top Ramen, but at some point I read the ingredients and thought I couldn't eat them anymore... Maybe I was just scared off because I couldn't pronounce half of them, but I vaguely recall seeing something non-vegan there.... I'd like to know if I can eat them since my pregnancy has me craving sodium! (I know, it's not healthy, but I want it so much!







)

i'm pretty sure its the top ramen brand. i've only seen them come in a 6 pack. there's only 1 store around here that carries that brand (wegmans, i think). when dh is sick, that's the ONLY thing he wants to eat. and he will only eat it when he's sick. (yeah, i know, not the best thing to eat ever, especially when his immune system is low. but he's a grown man and can make decisions for himself.)

you may have checked a different brand (nissen, maybe?). another brand has lactose or something like that in the flavoring.

dh got some kind of thai brand ramen-style noodles at the co-op and said they were really good. (they're in the red and black package.)

ETA- this is the thai ramen-style noodles dh got. you have to read the ingredients carefully if you're vegan because one of the flavors has sodium caseinate.
http://www.amazon.com/Thai-Kitchen-I...589179-7322027


----------



## Mamma Mia (Aug 3, 2005)

My HFS has yummier and healthier (and more often than not, organic) versions of ramen. They run about 4x as much as Top Ramen, but it is worth it.


----------



## WC_hapamama (Sep 19, 2005)

You can buy dry, but not instant ramen noodles at an Asian market, and then use the stock or broth of your choice. Fresh is even better.

Really not much prep time difference if you have broth ready to go.

Real ramen as oppose to the instant stuff (even the stuff imported from Japan) is like the difference between fine wine and a wine cooler.


----------

